
Glow in the dark display - BlackLotus89
http://home.kpn.nl/bderogee1980/projects/gitd_display/gitd_display.html
======
bkraz
If you like the style of this project, be sure to check out Alan Yates'
computer drum memory using this technique.
[https://youtu.be/izApC7P55po](https://youtu.be/izApC7P55po)

------
boffinism
I was so overwhelmed by the web page itself that I forgot to read the content
first time round. Truly a thing of beauty.

~~~
vanderZwan
Given that this content is quite recent, it has to be a conscious choice. It
just has to be.

------
FreeFull
The project itself is really cool. It would be nice if the page wasn't wider
than my screen, though.

~~~
mixmastamyk
Before responsive, plain HTML was already responsive. This is from a era where
folks were trying to ruin that with tables (and succeeded here).

------
jasonkostempski
That's an awesome channel. I always subscribe via RSS to channels I like but
something about that type of page, with the user name in the URL instead of
the channel id, make it really hard to find the feed url. It's not even in the
page source like regular channels (looking at page source even caused a 500 in
Firefox). I almost gave up but I finally managed to find it [1] if anyone else
wants it.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/feeds/videos.xml?channel_id=UC2q1cmW...](https://www.youtube.com/feeds/videos.xml?channel_id=UC2q1cmWlgdHmu8AR07hke4Q)

------
RIMR
IIRC, red laser light can cause some glow in the dark materials to lose charge
more rapidly, so you could potentially build a wiping mechanism that would
allow you to display information faster on the barrel.

------
squarefoot
Very cool project and hilarious video (the old floppy used as a solder iron
holder is priceless:) I just ordered some glow in the dark tape to do a few
experiments as I'm sure it can be light by a laser (possibly IR) to make much
bigger displays. Does anyone have some of such tape and could confirm?

Also bonus points for the simple and readable site, though it doesn't word
wrap correctly, it seems the text wrapping is fixed to the upper image size:
once its white background stops shrinking also does the text wrapping.

~~~
jonhohle
You want to go in the other direction - ultra violet. There are LEDs that are
in the 360-380nm range that don't produce visible light, but will still charge
glow-in-the-dark materials. The higher the frequency, the less efficient it
will be, however, and below 320nm they can be hazardous to skin or eyes.

------
kelvin0
Excellent project, love the creativity and tech chops! Also biggup for all the
'old school' commodore paraphernalia (Looking at you Datasette!)

This makes my week (end:-)

------
usermac
Just so enjoyable to watch the progress. And the use of a 5.25" floppy, well,
was something (don't let that fool u, just an aside.)

------
syntaxing
Wow this is awesome! The pure HTML site is quite nostalgic too. I wonder how
long the display lasts before the texts fades?

------
m-p-3
I really want to play with these ESP8266. I've got a couple of them gathering
dust, any good resources for a beginner with a Raspberry Pi as the system to
program those?

~~~
sokoloff
If you're just getting started, you're probably better off using the ESP8266
via the Arduino IDE.

[https://github.com/esp8266/Arduino](https://github.com/esp8266/Arduino)

------
hinkley
I didn't see in the description or the demo: What's the frame rate of this
display?

~~~
kristianp
0.033 fps, it updates once every 30 seconds.

------
bradknowles
Oh, that Dutch humor!

How I miss that.....

